# Lexmark 3200 Out of Paper error



## zzzgurl (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got a Lexmark 3200 printer and suddenly the paperfeed light is blinking but I've already filled the paperfeeder. I also get a "out of paper" error in the Windows XP printer control window. What could be the problem? Could it be an ink cartridge or connection problem? I made sure the paper was in correctly and cleared the print jobs in que. Then I turned my PC and the printer off and restarted them and the error happens again. Oh yeah, when I first turn the printer on the paperfeed light doesn't flash, it doesn't happen until I try to print something. Also, when i press the paperfeed button, the paper doesn't feed through either. PLEASE help! :4-dontkno


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

You may have a dirty paper sensor or it is out of alignment. Try using a can of air to blow out the area where the paper tray is inserted.


----------



## zzzgurl (Nov 5, 2004)

*Lexmark 3200 Out of Paper Error*

Thanks, I'll buy some tomorrow and will give it a try. Isn't it odd that when I first turn on printer the out of paper error light isn't blinking, it only starts blinking once I try to print something? I was given the printer by my father and I'm sure it's just old enought that I won't be able to get service on it. I pray that your suggestion works! One more thing, I just downloaded a Windows XP update, could that have caused the problem, or are you pretty sure it's an equipment issue? I really appreciate your help!! :wave:


----------

